

Around the Solar System - ggasp
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/09/around_the_solar_system.html

======
xtacy
Everytime I see such pictures, it reminds me of Carl Sagan's "Pale Blue Dot"
video which reminds me of how tiny we really are.

~~~
hartror
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M> For those who haven't had the joy
yet.

Also you if you're a Carl Sagan fan you want to watch this!
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc>

~~~
jeebusroxors
For those in the US hulu should have the entire Cosmos series.

------
hugh3
A little too heavy on the Earth-Moon stuff (c'mon, you concentrate on pictures
of Earth every fricking week) but nice nonetheless.

------
SamReidHughes
Beautiful. It's a shame the exposure in #3 makes the Moon appear so close to
the Earth. At the time it was taken, the Moon was near the farthest apparent
distance it could be. Someday there needs to be made a time-lapse video of the
moon orbiting the Earth as the Earth moves against the stars, taken from above
the ecliptic.

------
jeebusroxors
I find it interesting how these pictures almost automatically bring up the
topic of religion.

------
sliverstorm
I find this one:

[http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/09/around_the_solar_sy...](http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/09/around_the_solar_system.html#photo29)

The most striking. I cannot tell you why though.

